# Sirius NFL Coverage



## jmccull78 (May 19, 2004)

Does anyone know if Sirius will still be broadcasting the "local" coverage of the Bears/Colts Superbowl? -both Bears radio and Colts radio

...or will they just be playing Westwood One's coverage?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

In the past they had each teams local feed, the national feed and a Spanish feed.


----------



## allen98311 (Jan 19, 2006)

Indianapolis Colts: CH 125
Chicago Bears: CH 123
I think that Westwood One's coverage will be on ESPN Radio, CH 120
I'm sure there will be other languages on other channels.


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

In the future, if you feel like hearing the most annoying sound in the world. Don't watch Dumb and Dumber, just listen to a Colts radio broadcast. That Lamey guy's voice goes right F'n through me. When he screems "TOUCHDOWN" I cringe.


----------



## jmccull78 (May 19, 2004)

This will be the one time that I agree with a Packers fan, but I don't even consider the Colt's announcers radio announcers. It's a pathetic attempt at calling a game, at best. 

On a Sirius note, during the middle of the first quarter in the superbowl, somehow sirius managed to cut away from the Bears broadcast eventually coming back to it later on in the quarter. I was extremely annoyed and disappointed that someone could throw the wrong switch....


----------

